# Winchester model 52 owners manual



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, don't know if there are any win. model 52 owners on here. I just put an original owners manual on a certain auction site. Don't know what it's worth. I know they aren't very common. Thanks, Tom


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Auction number is 300542810120.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess their worth whatever you can get. Maybe sell better on some of the Winchester forums.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know, alot of the people I talk to have never even seen one. I've had it sitting in one of my totes with some other vintage stuff and am trying to raise a little extra cash. It was actually from the in-laws when we cleaned out the house and someone threw it away. Thanks for the heads up catcapper. Tom


----------

